# Samyang 85mm F1.4 for Canon RF



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Bennymiata (Jun 11, 2020)

Sounds like a very reasonable lens, especially for the money.
Interesting that Samyang has af lenses for the RF, and no-one else has, yet.

A few years ago I bought a Tamron 85mm f1.4 for my 5d3, but the af was very much hit and miss and so I wouldn't use it for paying jobs, but I put this lens on my R, and it focusses very fast and accurate.
I think the R works really well with af lenses that don't play well with DSLRs.


----------

